# Lennox winslow stove pros and cons?



## george pence (Jun 22, 2012)

I am going to purchase a Winslow and am moving from wood (too old). Any comments would be appreciated since I am a newbie


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 22, 2012)

Truthfully, I'm not huge fan. I like the access doors on the sides for cleaning but I hate the allan keyed bolt. I like the simplicity of the fire box. The control boards tend to be very stable. For whatever reason, proof of fire switches on these things have a very short life.


----------



## george pence (Jun 23, 2012)

Is the stove reliable, does it provide good heat,easy to clean....or do you have a problem with the Lennox corp which I have experienced with my old Earth Stove woodstove


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not really a fan of the unit. Its not a bear to clean or anything, but like SM says, those snap swtiches seem to have short life spans in the winslow. its also been know to eat igniters. my biggest issue is just personal...they bite me whenever I work on one. Seems like every single piece of sheet metal on that thing has a sharp corner that must get me. If I had a nickle for every bandaid I put on after playing with a winslow....

that said, they run ok when set up right and maintained correctly.


----------



## imacman (Jun 23, 2012)

george pence said:


> I am going to purchase a Winslow and am moving from wood (too old). Any comments would be appreciated since I am a newbie


Any reason you're already set to buy it?  

There are many other options out there, including factory refurbished stoves from other companies that have full warranty for a very good price and great customer service..


----------



## george pence (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the looks of it ....I have a down payment on it and it was a floor model in the dealer's shop where I purchased it. I recieved a 25% d/c on the stove and accesories. A friend has a Harmon P61 and hates it...I saw the harmon at his house and it throws NO heat. so I didn't want one of them


----------



## humpin iron (Jun 23, 2012)

if someone has a P 61 that is not heating.......it's not the P 61.   I would guess cheap pellets.


----------



## rparker (Jun 24, 2012)

Have seen quite a few P61's.  They tend to burn just about anything. If your friend's unit isn't throwing heat, there is possibly something wrong with the unit: cleaning issues, venting, etc.


----------



## imacman (Jun 24, 2012)

rparker said:


> Have seen quite a few P61's. They tend to burn just about anything. If your friend's unit isn't throwing heat, there is possibly something wrong with the unit: cleaning issues, venting, etc.


I agree.  P61's are heat monsters, so there are either stove or owner non-cleaning issues there.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 24, 2012)

As said several times above, the P-61 is one of the Biggest heating monters out there. Also a very reliable stove.

If it doesn't throw heat, then its likely something is wrong. Dirty ESP, heat exchanger is VERY dirty. 

Harmans are some of the most top rated stoves out there. 

No comments on the Lennox. Very few around me (no dealer network). Some older Whitefields. But they are very old


----------



## smwilliamson (Jun 24, 2012)

george pence said:


> I like the looks of it ....I have a down payment on it and it was a floor model in the dealer's shop where I purchased it. I recieved a 25% d/c on the stove and accesories. A friend has a Harmon P61 and hates it...I saw the harmon at his house and it throws NO heat. so I didn't want one of them


If you run any harman with the distribution motor on high and the fire on low...you'll get "no heat", that said, P61's are one of the best stoves out there...something is wrong with your friend, or his knowledge of running it or both


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 24, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> If you run any harman with the distribution motor on high and the fire on low...you'll get "no heat", that said, P61's are one of the best stoves out there...something is wrong with your friend, or his knowledge of running it or both


 
Wow, that is weird! If I run the Avalon Astoria, Enviro Meridian or US Stove 5660 with the room blower on high and the heat setting on low I still get plenty of heat! Even get heat with the Pelpro after it warms up and that has a mamouth 265 CFM room blower! Those Pelpros are pretty good for the money!

There also have been quite a few complaints on the US Stove 5660 but when the room fan is on High and the heat level is on low, it really cranks out the Heat! Also it has a feed trim for low to get it right! That US Stove 5660 is an absolute powerhouse for it's size and price!


----------

